# Tracey Potter feelings on NRs



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the note, Kevin.

I'm sorry my votes disappoint you. I didn't see any big impact from HB 1216, and the Game and Fish Department actually estimated that fewer non-residents would buy a second license, so I didn't think it had any real effect on hunter pressure. But you're right that I do care about non-resident hunters, like my brother and his son who will be here next week. I hope I can find time for just one day going after pheasants with them. I also do care about the motels and restaurants and guides and landowners who benefit from out-of-state hunters. To them, quite frankly, there is no difference between a hunter from Fargo or Moorhead. In fact, the Moorhead hunter pays more for the privilege of hunting in North Dakota. Since no tax dollars go into our game and fish department ...

But, here is my real motivation on hunting issues. It is that I absolutely want to sustain the hunting opportunity for all of us. I grew up hunting with my dad and brother, and want that opportunity for my grandkids, too. My fear is that out-of-state hunting groups - gun clubs from Chicago, or Doctors from Minneapolis (or Fargo or Bismarck for that matter) will buy up whole counties and prohibit the rest of us from hunting there. So, I try to influence public policy that will increase public lands available for hunting and that will keep North Dakota farmers and ranchers on the land, so that if we know them and treat them right, we can hunt on their lands.

I am a hunter, Kevin, and want hunting to continue to be a tradition forever. The U.S. Senate has very little to say about these access issues, but I want you to know that I will always be an advocate for hunting, for personal ownership of firearms, and for public access.

Senator Potter

I was thinking about voting for you, but thinking of changing my mind. Hunting is the main reason I live in ND. But after looking at your voting record in regard to non resident hunting issues, I do not think I can vote for you. You voted 3 times for HB 1216,and for SB 2264. Seems you are more concerned about non resident hunters than resident hunters. I have been hunting here for 40 years, and the number of non resident hunters is hurting the quality of hunting for all.

Kevin


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

What he just told me is that he is voting for his NR brother and not the people who decide to STAY in the damn state. Your borther can't vote for you, tell him to get his *** back here and LIVE! Then he can hunt all he wants.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

water_swater said:


> What he just told me is that he is voting for his NR brother and not the people who decide to STAY in the damn state. Your borther can't vote for you, tell him to get his a$$ back here and LIVE! Then he can hunt all he wants.


bingo!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

finally some sense from an elected official in ND.

These are federally regulated MIGRATORY game birds. Get over yourselves.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

How many of those MIGRATORY birds come through MN? When they are in our state it is our choice how me manage them, and we choose who we let hunt. Get over it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

He's got my vote


----------



## laila34 (Oct 12, 2010)

finally some sense from an elected official in ND.
These are federally regulated MIGRATORY game birds. Get over yourselves.
Thanks... :rock:
how to deal with depression


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

He is NOT elected to anything as of today................. :eyeroll:


----------

